# When training arms, do you alternate between biceps n triceps or do 1 group 1st?



## mrmark (Jul 31, 2006)

To kick things fresh, I've been training arms on a seperate day. This consists of training triceps 1st, then biceps, followed by wrist. 

However, do you think this is a good way of training? I've seen various pros, eg Lee Priest, alternate between exercises of tris n bis. 

What do you guys think?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 31, 2006)

i do them on seperate days but i suppose u could superset with the 2 of them


----------



## Raz (Jul 31, 2006)

It depends on the rest of your training & volume/intensity etc. But I olny think its beneficial for a juiced trainer to train arms on a day of its own or someone that is extremely experienced.

Most train triceps after there push day & biceps after pull. Or some people do the reverse.

Training your wrists/forearms is a huge waste of time, the compund excersises can take care of them just fine.

What you could do is a split like this to give your arms more volume:

Mon: Legs   Tues: Sholuders/Tri/Bi     Wed: Off     Thurs:  Back&Chest    Fri: Sholuders/Tri/Bi

Oh and it would be fine to supperset your tri/bi excersises because its push/pull

e.g.  dips then straight to chin ups x2  or  curls then straight to pushdowns.


Hope that helps.


----------



## mrmark (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I used to train tris after chest/shoulders and bis after back. BUT, my arms are lagging behind (proportionally) so I want to prioritise them. 

As for training wrist, I do a lot of back work, without straps, but I still have skinny wrists which is why Ive been doing hammer and wrist curls.


----------



## Pedigree (Jul 31, 2006)

I like supersets to train bis and tris.


----------

